# Mines #39



## sYnc_below (May 24, 2011)

I wish I could show the whole set of these shots as they would truly blow your mind but sadly it would also compromise things so for the top drawer stuff just use your imagination (or come round my house) 

Water is a big deal here and boats make sense for much of it, there's also plenty of Death From Above action going on to keep you on your toes...

















*Plant Room*





*Do Not Panic*





*Stops*





*Props*










*Wetlands*





*Death From Above*





This is where it started to get a little damp, when I say damp this next shot was taken in thigh deep water and waders weren't on the kit list for today 

*Wet Legs*





The intention was to hit this back wall which will happen next time in the boat. Today's attempt saw me up to my waist in freezing water for this next shot before I realised I had nearly killed my phone & wallet and if I fell over there was ££££ of camera gear going to die too.....check the ceiling height compared to previous shots, It's all roughly the same in here.

*3 Feet High and Rising = Wet Nuts*















Stay tuned to this channel for more water filled antics


----------



## King Al (May 24, 2011)

Looks absolutely fantastic tocsin!! Super pics as usual


----------



## alex76 (May 24, 2011)

very nice mate lovin this post 
cheers


----------



## godzilla73 (May 24, 2011)

Very nice work, as ever - looks like ironstone again?
GDZ


----------



## Priority 7 (May 24, 2011)

Top notch as always Tocsin, best bring your pics round Friday (and the explore before bud  )


----------



## davetdi (May 24, 2011)

fantastic pics

would like to see the top drawer stuff Hal! ?


----------



## hamishsfriend (May 24, 2011)

Fantastic, thanks. Hope you're dried off by now.


----------



## sYnc_below (May 24, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> Top notch as always Tocsin, best bring your pics round Friday (and the explore before bud  )



Yep I'll have them with me


----------



## sYnc_below (May 24, 2011)

godzilla73 said:


> looks like ironstone again?
> GDZ



Correctamundo


----------



## imyimyimy (May 24, 2011)

woaah.. very eriee looking... keep thinkin some kind of Alien xeanomorph will crawl out of those tunnels..


----------



## night crawler (May 24, 2011)

You certanly have some large balls to go down there exploring that second photo with half the roof on the floor would hav egot me going back the way I came. Great photo's.


----------



## Snips86x (May 25, 2011)

I agree. Superb photo's and well composed too


----------



## Winch It In (May 25, 2011)

Superb photo's Hal, can't wait to have my day off now.... looking forward to it even more.


----------



## fluffy5518 (May 25, 2011)

Absolutely BLOODY stunning stuff (Yet again !!) You cant beat a bit of hangin'death to keep your heart rate up !!! Thanx for a great post !!


----------



## KingLewis92 (May 25, 2011)

Its Good To Think That Such Great Places Are In The UK!
And Its Good We Have People Like You To Document Them


----------

